# Personal Chef License California 2012



## jewelsandaj (May 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

I am transitioning to become a personal chef in California. 

Does anyone have information on obtain a Personal Chef License in California and what other legal requirements are necessary? (I have bus. liability, servesafe already)

Thank you, 

Jewels


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Contact Candy Wallace, Executive Director

*American Personal & Private Chef Association*
4572 Delaware Street
San Diego, CA 92116
800-644-8389
619-294-2436
[email protected]

In California, to the best of my knowledge, there is no such thing as a "Personal Chef License"

As a disclaimer, I am a member of APPCA and a personal chef in California


----------



## jewelsandaj (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Peter. I know some states require it and I am just checking on Calif. requirements.

Thanks!


----------



## bunny (Jul 27, 2012)

As a personal chef, it is a strange area.  You really have to qualify to the city business license dept. what it is exactly you want to do.  If you want to be a personal or private chef it is very different.  You must prepare everything on site and use the customers equipment and leave only with a check unless you get a caterer's license.  If you are hired as a private chef you do not need a license or anything as you are hired by the individual and can do whatever you agree upon.  If you are working for yourself however and have more than one employee you must also get safe serv certified as well. You must also get an EIN # and contact the FTB. Of course you will need GL too.  If you are teaching classes, you actually fall under the topic of teaching and home based business.  I hope this helps.


----------

